# Apps to Recommend



## Coroxn (Apr 2, 2012)

As the recent owner of a new Android Smartphone, with Apps like The Google Goggles, Skymap, Amazon Kindle and Soundhound, I pose the question: what other Apps would you recommend?

Because tCoD is just a bunch of awesome people with awesome things to share with other awesome people.


----------



## Datura (Apr 2, 2012)

http://lifehacker.com/5827518/lifehacker-pack-for-android-our-list-of-the-best-android-apps

Have fun! Smartphones rock.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 3, 2012)

The free Tetris app is pretty awesome, as is Fruit Ninja Frenzy. The official YouTube app is pretty solid, too. I just got mine myself though.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 3, 2012)

The "I am rich" app.

Don't actually buy it though.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 3, 2012)

Dātura;584250 said:
			
		

> http://lifehacker.com/5827518/lifehacker-pack-for-android-our-list-of-the-best-android-apps
> 
> Have fun! Smartphones rock.


Yes, they do. This is mostly games (which I'm not that interested in) but thanks!



Dinru said:


> The free Tetris app is pretty awesome, as is Fruit Ninja Frenzy. The official YouTube app is pretty solid, too. I just got mine myself though.


Oh god Tretris. The nostalgia. I am getting this app just for the nostalgia. I remember the good old days, when I was six...[/sigh]



Seraph said:


> The "I am rich" app.
> 
> Don't actually buy it though.


So six people have that on their phones right now. 
I wonder, if we could make a conceptually similar app to pay for the assassins who would kill anyone who bought it, how much better would the world be overnight?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 3, 2012)

What apps you use also depend on what you need in your daily life - we can't just suggest apps because we can't target them. :)


----------



## Datura (Apr 3, 2012)

Coroxn said:


> Yes, they do. This is mostly games (which I'm not that interested in) but thanks!


There isn't a single game listed there. I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 3, 2012)

Dātura;584368 said:
			
		

> There isn't a single game listed there. I don't know what you're talking about.


Checked it up again, and yes, that is exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. I have a few of these already, in fact.

Originally, it took me to a Reddit list with apps like a Basketball Game and Angry Birds listed. I mean, I don't even know. Maybe I clicked another link on that site without noticing or...I don't even know.


----------



## Datura (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, heh. That's my fault. I have two lists bookmarked and accidentally linked to the reddit post at first. My apologies.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 5, 2012)

Dātura;584762 said:
			
		

> Oh, heh. That's my fault. I have two lists bookmarked and accidentally linked to the reddit post at first. My apologies.


Oh, well. That's good. I'm not going insane. Or, at least, I can take this off the list of things that probably mean I'm insane.


----------

